# looking for an experienced level 4 coach within a few hundred miles of North Alabama



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

hey guys,

i've been shooting for many years but there's always something new one can learn, so i'm looking for an experienced level 4 coach within a few hundred miles of North Alabama.

Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

atjurhs said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i've been shooting for many years but there's always something new one can learn, so i'm looking for an experienced level 4 coach within a few hundred miles of North Alabama.
> 
> Thanks!











Find a Coach - USA Archery


USA Archery is nationally recognized for its coach certification courses. Certified coaches lead quality programs that develop high performing athletes. Find a coach near you.




www.usarchery.org





Don Raley
L4 Coach
Augusta, GA
(706) 414-0379

[email protected]


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks n&b, but Augusta is on the wrong side of Atlanta. if you've ever driven through Atlanta you'd know what i mean. maybe a level 3 coach would be helpful enough?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

atjurhs said:


> thanks n&b, but Augusta is on the wrong side of Atlanta. if you've ever driven through Atlanta you'd know what i mean. maybe a level 3 coach would be helpful enough?


Searched South Carolina, Arkansas, Mississippi, Tennessee, and there are no Level 3 or Level 4's other than Don Raley.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

guess i'm stuck with your suggestions 😁


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

atjurhs said:


> guess i'm stuck with your suggestions 😁


Experiment...change things, and see if your shooting results improve. Listen to your body, with respect to aches and pains. Take things slow.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

There are several L4 Coaches in the towns North of Atlanta (myself included). Depending on where in North Alabama you are, my friend and Level 4 Coach Richard Swann who teaches out of Titan Archery in Rome, Ga. might be a closer choice than those of us in the Metro Atlanta area.


----------



## Amblovesarchery (Jun 9, 2019)

Elzbieta Tworek is in Knoxville, she is a Level IV instructor. Her club is called The Olympic Arrow. She would be well worth your trip to Tennessee. She is not only a fantastic coach she is also a highly decorated archer in her own rite. Her trophy room is legendary. 
Aim True,
Ann Marie


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

Amblovesarchery said:


> Elzbieta Tworek is in Knoxville, she is a Level IV instructor. Her club is called The Olympic Arrow. She would be well worth your trip to Tennessee. She is not only a fantastic coach she is also a highly decorated archer in her own rite. Her trophy room is legendary.
> Aim True,
> Ann Marie


This is intriguing as I didn’t know there was a level 3 with in a 4 hour drive for me


----------

